# Second Round: Che Puro Ciel. Fagioli and Forrester



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Baker has a big following here, and I am not as sharp as some of you on emotional interpretation, but boy howdy I think I have some gorgeous performances for you.




*Franco Fagioli - "CHE PURO CIEL" - ORFEO ED EURIDICE (GLUCK) That is all.




Orfeo ed Euridice, Act II, Scene 2: 15. Che puro ciel · Maureen Forrester · Sir Charles Mackerras · Vienna State Opera Orchestra *


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I made this one so you can vote for both as that is what I had to do. I love them both!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I much prefer Forrester’s voice to Fagioli’s whose timbre is not pleasing to my ears.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

This enchanting music, with its arching phrases and atmospheric orchestration, reminds me of Berlioz's love of Gluck. It may also have lodged in Beethoven's brain and suggested the murmuring textures of the scene by the brook in his "Pastoral" Symphony.

I've enjoyed Fagioli and don't mind him here, but he doesn't move me. Forrester's voice and musicianship are on another level. A really touching performance, and I suspect she'll give Janet Baker a run for her money if and when it comes to that.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I liked the Fagioli version, but found the Forrester more compelling, not least because of the wonderful atmosphere Mackerras creates in the introduction. I still prefer Baker though.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> It may also have lodged in Beethoven's brain and suggested the murmuring textures of the scene by the brook in his "Pastoral" Symphony.


Probably. Knecht's Le Portrait Musical de La Nature, most definitely. Btw, I've been listening to his opera, Die Aeolsharfe, titled "Romantic opera in 4 acts", which includes a nonet.


> the continuity across the movements:
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5SD_UXyB4M&t=12m30s
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5SD_UXyB4M&t=18m30s
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5SD_UXyB4M&t=20m50s
> ...


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I strongly prefer the conducting in the second version, it is more airy again. The voice is also a little prettier. So I voted for Forrester.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Tsaraslondon said:


> ... the wonderful atmosphere Mackerras creates in the introduction.


Ha ! So it really _was_ the conducting which contributed to the difference ! Good to see somebody else having the same perception.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BBSVK said:


> Ha ! So it really _was_ the conducting which contributed to the difference ! Good to see somebody else having the same perception.


It's also the singing. Forrester was a great singer and vocal artist. Thanks to SOF for reminding us.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Woodduck said:


> This enchanting music, with its arching phrases and atmospheric orchestration, reminds me of Berlioz's love of Gluck. It may also have lodged in Beethoven's brain and suggested the murmuring textures of the scene by the brook in his "Pastoral" Symphony.


To me, it resembles a certain moment in Il Viaggio a Reims (Rossini). There is a situation, when people are quarreling and the singer Corine starts singing and playing harp to stop the conflict. It really works and they start singing how peace suddenly filled their hearts or something like that. Maybe Rossini was inspired by Gluck here. I'll try to cue up the correct moment:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BBSVK said:


> To me, it resembles a certain moment in Il Viaggio a Reims (Rossini). There is a situation, when people are quarreling and the singer Corine starts singing and playing harp to stop the conflict. It really works and they start singing how peace suddenly filled their hearts or something like that. Maybe Rossini was inspired by Gluck here. I'll try to cue up the correct moment:


It's such a strikingly inspired moment in Gluck that I wouldn't be surprised if Rossini was recalling it too.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I have seen Maureen Forrester in Bach's Bm Mass and was immediately captured by the richness and beauty of her voice.
This is my vote.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> I have seen Maureen Forrester in Bach's Bm Mass and was immediately captured by the richness and beauty of her voice.
> This is my vote.


I am so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, Nina!!!!!!!!! Was it mediums sized or a big instrument. It is hard to tell from recordings The color and vibrato of her voice is so beautiful to me! One of the most beautiful voices ever to me. Been into her since my teens.... a LONG time ago.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I am so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, Nina!!!!!!!!! Was it mediums sized or a big instrument. It is hard to tell from recordings The color and vibrato of her voice is so beautiful to me! One of the most beautiful voices ever to me. Been into her since my teens.... a LONG time ago.


Big baby, BIG!!


----------

